# Insect pets



## Thylacine (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone else here keep insects besides mantids? I want an aquarium with aquatic insects. Anyone done this have any pointers?


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Please make your introduction in the introduction forums. And to answer your question, some members do keep other kinds of insects.


----------



## Orin (Aug 19, 2006)

I breed giant waterscorpions which can be kept in groups as adults but have to be reared seperately as nymphs. Other inverts don't last too long in their cage.


----------



## infinity (Aug 19, 2006)

oooo... about 5 types of leaf/stick insect, scorps, T's, millipedes, centipedes, roaches, assassin bugs, plant bugs, moths, butterflies, various beetles.. I'm sure there's others...

pretty sure this sort of collection is standard on a site like this..


----------



## Ian (Aug 19, 2006)

I kept I think 25 different species of phasmidlast year! I was big into them, time when I joined the PSG. I found brabmle hunting got tedious, so I reduced my collection. Also kept a few beetles and millipedes as well.


----------



## AFK (Feb 10, 2007)

i used to have a really nice 10 gallon freshwater tank that housed about 15 sunburst diving beetles, 2 giant water scavenger beetles, and 2 whirligig beetles. all of them passed away naturally in less than a year. they were pretty easy to keep though. i just had a standard nice hanging water filter and heater...fed my beetles fish food (the really small pellet size is the best because the flakes and large pellets is messy and they leave crumbs everywhere). the giant water scavenger beetles are really shy though and took a while for them to be comfortable enough ocassionally to come out and swim around. the giant water scavenger beetles are huge and look fierce, but they are soooo incredibly harmless...i'd keep them with freshwater fish instead...they'd make really cool scavengers in an aquarium...plus mine had a dark greenish tint so they didn't just look simply like large black cockroaches lol. the whirligig beetles are hyperactive, and mine sometimes fought with each other. the sunburst diving beetles lived peacefully with each other and never bothered the giant scavenger beetle, but would occasionally bother the whirligig beetles. the sunburst diving beetles will also not hesitate to chew on your skin if they get the chance to climb onto your arm. and yes, it does hurt lol.


----------

